# tv show memphis beat 64 gto.



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

while i was surfing i ran across a new tv show on tnt. the lead character drives a baby blue 64 gto. kind of interesting for pontiac fans. the bad thing is the gto was the only thing interesting about the show.

TNT - Memphis Beat: Home


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been watching the show, because of the "GTO" and because I'm a Jason Lee and old R&B music fan. Not a great show, but quirky enough to watch. I'm pretty sure the car is a real GTO, due to the engine turned GTO dash I've seen in the interior shots. It has a console shift automatic trans, and is most likely a 4bbl. All of the emblems on the car, including the grille emblem, are missing. The interior is dark blue, and correct for a '64. Not real wild about the wheels, but I do like the car. A point of interest I picked up is that Jason always closes the doors of the car very gently, the sign of a guy who actually respects the car. A lot of the other actors simply slam the door. So far, the car has not been abused or mistreated in the show.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

this trailer has a few shots of the car in it.
Video - Memphis Beat - An Overview - tnt.tv


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

From what I understand, Jason used his personal GTO for the pilot of the show and after it got some damage on it, he said they would have to use a different car. The first season they used a Chevelle, this season they have a Tempest with GTO clonage. That's what I read on the site anyway. Like GeeTee, I watch it for the car and the music, plus Jason has some funny Earl like lines.
There is a 66 or 67 GTO on that new show Falling Sky, and it has a 50 cal mounted on it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I just caught the most recent episode, and there were TWO GTO's used: the usual hardtop, and a coupe. The coupe was used in the scene where Earl (Jason Lee) gets pulled over for speeding....it's the same color combo as the hardtop, but has a front fender mounted mirror and slightly different tires. I actually like the look of the coupe better. No GTO emblems on either car, tho'.....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i noticed the Chevelle (last scene) when they were hyping the show prior to air....theres a guy i see around town that has a 66' malibu painted the same color as my Tempest, never when i have mine yet, but a want to get a shot of the two side by side. Like Jason lee also, may have to set to record some episodes. Another GTO sighting is in the latest Tom Cruise movie...Camron Diaz's character's dad owns a repair shop and she has a 66' tiger gold on gold GTO and they tear it up pretty good in a few scenes.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I think Jason Lee's character did reference the GTO in the recent season's opener. I believe he said you go take the GTO and blah blah blah. I may be wrong though.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, you got it right. He did say "you take the GTO" to detective Whitehead.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

this is the first time i read this thread. i thought you guys were talking about a show made to compete with the one i saw advertised several months ago about some police with a chevelle. then i clicked on freethinkers link and watched the video and the very last pic is the one i saw on tv.... with the chevelle.


----------

